# NEC, NESC, NFPA70E



## roy167 (Dec 5, 2018)

For 2019 exam I believe the NEC used will be 2017. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

How about NESC, NFPA70e? Can you buy any version or does it have to specific year?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 5, 2018)

roy167 said:


> For 2019 exam I believe the NEC used will be 2017. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> How about NESC, NFPA70e? Can you buy any version or does it have to specific year?


I used the latest version for all 3 in October 2018. I think they referenced specifically to the year like they do in the practice problems.

NESC was released in 2017 as well.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 5, 2018)

LyceeFruit said:


> I used the latest version for all 3 in October 2018. I think they referenced specifically to the year like they do in the practice problems.
> 
> NESC was released in 2017 as well.


I think they only reference which year NEC to use. I am not aware of NESC and NFPA


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 5, 2018)

roy167 said:


> I think they only reference which year NEC to use. I am not aware of NESC and NFPA


NEC is NFPA btw.

I pretty sure the exam referenced the year for NFPA 70E.

The questions for NESC and 70E aren't as numerous as NEC. You could potentially get away with using an older version.

I do now for the NEC, between 2 of the versions, tables were renumbered. So what was once 310.16 was now 310.15b (for example)


----------



## Szar (Dec 5, 2018)

roy167 said:


> I think they only reference which year NEC to use. I am not aware of NESC and NFPA


Incorrect. 


The NEC is NFPA Code 70.

A Code is considered part of the NCEES test one (1) year after it has been issued.  So 2017 NFPA 70 (NEC) was valid for testing purposes in April 2018.  In October of 2017 it was the 2014  edition.

Generally speaking, all NFPA codes are 2017 year at this point.  Referring to an older code will likely result in the wrong information as sample tests have pointed to tables that have changed between years / editions.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 5, 2018)

I thought NEC code and NFPA 70E is the same thing but then number of previous test takers have mentioned about the 3 resources to have.  

So I am really confused? I think 70E is the arc flash book. So you do need 3 books. NEC code book (2017),  NFPA70E and NESC. 

For e.g. Someone who took a test in 2014 -15 wrote this:  


NEC 2014 Handbook - Tabbed it and highlighted it. I prefer the handbook over the code book. Just a personal preference.

NFPA 70E - Used it for one problem on the exam. Maybe wasn't needed, but it was helpful and I'm glad I had it.

NESC - Needed the whole copy for the exam. Not just the table of contents and scope.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 5, 2018)

roy167 said:


> I thought NEC code and NFPA 70E is the same thing but then number of previous test takers have mentioned about the 3 resources to have.
> 
> So I am really confused? I think 70E is the arc flash book. So you do need 3 books. NEC code book (2017),  NFPA70E and NESC.
> 
> ...


All the above sound fairly accurate.  I took the exam for the first time in October (failed) but the handbook definitely came in handy.  I scored  highest on the Codes and Standards section.  NFPA 70E, yeah I probably used it for 1-2 problems.  NESC yes, it's a huge document, 360 or so pages that I printed and put in a binder.  Also used for 1-2 problems.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 5, 2018)

roy167 said:


> I thought NEC code and NFPA 70E is the same thing but then number of previous test takers have mentioned about the 3 resources to have.
> 
> So I am really confused? I think 70E is the arc flash book. So you do need 3 books. NEC code book (2017),  NFPA70E and NESC.
> 
> ...


The NEC is NFPA 70.

NFPA 70E is a separate standard. 

They are using 70E more now, having it is helpful now. It's like 90 pages and fits in a thinner binder.


----------



## Szar (Dec 5, 2018)

roy167 said:


> I thought NEC code and NFPA 70E is the same thing but then number of previous test takers have mentioned about the 3 resources to have.
> 
> So I am really confused? I think 70E is the arc flash book. So you do need 3 books. NEC code book (2017),  NFPA70E and NESC.
> 
> ...


The NEC is NFPA 70.

NFPA 70*E* is the Electrical Safety Code.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 5, 2018)

Szar said:


> The NEC is NFPA 70.
> 
> NFPA 70*E* is the Electrical Safety Code.


NEC is NFPA 70 

NFPA 70E is the "Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace:  Shock and Burns. I think it's 92 pages long.

NESC is the National Electrical Safey Code (ANSI C2), about 360+ pages.


----------



## Szar (Dec 5, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> NEC is NFPA 70
> 
> NFPA 70E is the "Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace:  Shock and Burns. I think it's 92 pages long.
> 
> NESC is the National Electrical Safey Code (ANSI C2), about 360+ pages.


Close enough.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 6, 2018)

The NCEES syllabus says 2017 NEC code will be used but they don't mention what version of 70E will be used. 2018 is available. Is that okay to buy 2018 NFPA70 E? 

Also there is a NEC 70E handbook, I think you just need standard and not the handbook for 70E. 

https://catalog.nfpa.org/NFPA-70E-and-Handbook-Set-P14091.aspx

Can someone confirm these points?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 6, 2018)

roy167 said:


> The NCEES syllabus says 2017 NEC code will be used but they don't mention what version of 70E will be used. 2018 is available. Is that okay to buy 2018 NFPA70 E?
> 
> Also there is a NEC 70E handbook, I think you just need standard and not the handbook for 70E.
> 
> ...


The standard is what you need

The handbook is just explaining some of the items further - which might be helpful during studying but the exam uses the standards, not the handbooks.


----------



## TruHero (Dec 7, 2018)

Bring the latest version of all 3 books. You’ll need them.


----------

